# Strother Archery Logo



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

KateStrother1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to share our new logo with you! I hope you all love it as much as we do.
> View attachment 592315
> ...


Cool logo, good to see the whole family is back on AT.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

i do. Thats nice. Now, howabout some bows!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Kate. Looks great. Any more info you can share with us at this time.


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*logo*

Looks great:thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice Logo!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

So does anybody else think that the S is a little hint as to the shape of the cam?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Where's the moose ?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Killer logo!:guitarist2:


----------



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so glad you like it! More info for you soon...


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Could someone please have Kevin drop me a line? 619-436-7109

Thank You, Jason

Carbon Creations


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

KateStrother1 said:


> I'm so glad you like it! More info for you soon...


Here ya go Kate. The first SA avatar!


----------



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Strother Archery Spec's*

Bow A ( name to follow )

31 1/2 " ATA
7 3/4 " BH


Bow B ( name to follow )

34" ATA
7 1/8" BH


Bow C ( name to follow )

34" ATA
6 1/8" BH


Speeds to follow...( His fastest yet! )
These bows will be the first in the line-up for this hunting season. We have also designed a children's bow line that will be out in October-November.


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sharp, real sharp.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Bow C is the speedster I'll bet. I can't wait to see the fps.........


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

6 1/8 BH. That baby must have some serious FPS! My 10 year old boy will be the first on the list for the kids bow. He is pumped already! LOL!!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

I am gitty with anicipation!


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

One Bow "A" please.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

No 38" ATA. Dang. Next year maybe. Looks like a NBA for me this year.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

oh no...

(Looks Great Kate)


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Man I'm a longer ATA guy....B or C???? or both!!! LOLOL What am I going to do with all my 06's????? LOLOLOL Can't wait!!!!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Yes,not everyone likes the short AtoA bows.How about one at 36-38 Ato A please.


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

Great to have you back Kate !!!!

Keep us posted dear....


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

vhunter said:


> No 38" ATA. Dang. Next year maybe. Looks like a NBA for me this year.


Just read your sig...what did you do...lose a bet ? That's funny right there.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> Just read your sig...what did you do...lose a bet ? That's funny right there.


Ya know I really don't want to talk about it anymore. Has it been a year yet.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Tat did you see that!!!! I winnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bow A ( name to follow )

31 1/2 " ATA
7 3/4 " BH


Bow B ( name to follow )

34" ATA
7 1/8" BH


Bow C name: SR71

34" ATA
6 1/8" BH


Speeds to follow...( His fastest yet! )
These bows will be the first in the line-up for this hunting season. We have also designed a children's bow line that will be out in October-November.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

if I were to grade the logo, it would get a B-

doesnt really do alot for me.

if the S is similar to the new cam design then I would probably bump it up to a B+

I hope it all works out great for both you and Kevin!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Rattler said:


> Hey Tat did you see that!!!! I winnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bow A ( name to follow )
> 
> ...


I'm most positive they won't use the name I wanted & I don't blame them. I'm sure they won't be using car names! LOL!!


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I'm most positive they won't use the name I wanted & I don't blame them. I'm sure they won't be using car names! LOL!!


Thank God.......No Aero........:nyah:


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Man I'm a longer ATA guy....B or C???? or both!!! LOLOL What am I going to do with all my 06's????? LOLOLOL Can't wait!!!!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


LMAO..........I wonder if you will ever part with all of those bows!!!!!!!! I just cant see you doing it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

*s*

put a border around the S would be close to SUPERMANS LOGO 

if the s in the logo is modeled on the cam design 


gives me the impression it would be one strong cam system


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ringtail said:


> Thank God.......No Aero........:nyah:




I think Pacer would work!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

couple more for everyone!


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey Kate I got rid of that big Elite Sticker on the back window of my truck.

I can't wait to replace with that new Bad Azz Logo!! 

See you guys when you get back!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Heres my Guess..

Bow A= About 330 or 335 IBO

Bow B= About 340 or 350 IBO

Bow C= About 360 or 370 IBO

Just a guess.
__________________


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

vhunter said:


> No 38" ATA. Dang. Next year maybe. *Looks like a NBA for me this year*.


You have a sick sense of humor.:mg:


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

I,ll have two C,s and a B....please:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

another!


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> another!



THATS THE ONE tat!!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Logo looks like a Steeda S...

I think Kevin's a Real car guy...no GM.


I hate seeing new things to try.

Any Idea on a release date? Bow A or Bow C????


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

C-fused said:


> One Bow "A" please.


Ditto....:darkbeer:


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

KateStrother1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to share our new logo with you! I hope you all love it as much as we do.
> View attachment 592315
> ...


Looks very professional! Congrats and good luck!:thumbs_up


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*new avatars !!!*

Man TAT, your tempting me into changing my Avatar for one of yours.....but I've been a die-hard Tox man for a long time.....maybe a personalized one with both logos incorporated ?

Thinking.....maybe.........


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

KateStrother1 said:


> Bow A ( name to follow )
> 
> 31 1/2 " ATA
> 7 3/4 " BH
> ...


How about the draw lengths?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Logo looks great. Can't wait to see what the bows look like.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking good. I like those bow specs for hunting. Maybe something a little longer for 3d next year? I wish u both the best. If u want to make the company great get greg and kristin back. I look forward to seeing and shooting ur bows.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> Man TAT, your tempting me into changing my Avatar for one of yours.....but I've been a die-hard Tox man for a long time.....maybe a personalized one with both logos incorporated ?
> 
> Thinking.....maybe.........


I will not be making any custom avatars as it never ends! I will be making more Strother Archery ones as time allows.
Thanks,
TAT


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*Please*



ToughAntlerTees said:


> I will not be making any custom avatars as it never ends! I will be making more Strother Archery ones as time allows.
> Thanks,
> TAT


Can you make me one with like moving flames in the background and lightening bolts?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

It's amazing what drags you out of the woodpile Slippy !!!!


----------



## StrotherArchery (Jun 19, 2009)

We will have a longer axle to axle bow out later this year for the target shooters and long draw folks.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

StrotherArchery said:


> We will have a longer axle to axle bow out later this year for the target shooters and long draw folks.


how long on the lefties? :teeth:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> how long on the lefties? :teeth:


depends on how many magical gusts of wind blow through


----------



## CYRIL (Dec 3, 2008)

Will we be able to buy one by mid july at the latest?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Slippy Field said:


> how long on the lefties? :teeth:


No lefties allowed !!! Don't need no odd-balls here. (sorry Vhunter)


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Rattler said:


> depends on how many magical gusts of wind blow through


Youre good at blowing gusts of wind.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Rattler said:


> depends on how many magical gusts of wind blow through


That's funny Rob. I thought everyone forgot about the wind gusts:mg: that Slippy has to contend with during hunting season.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> ..... (sorry Vhunter)


:lol:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> No lefties allowed !!! Don't need no odd-balls here. (sorry Vhunter)


Why does everybody always pick on me.


----------



## StrotherArchery (Jun 19, 2009)

*Message for lefties...*

Left handed bows will be ready to ship at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

StrotherArchery said:


> Left handed bows will be ready to ship at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


Cool. How about a lefty 38ish ATA. I know my wife also says I'm never happy. PM me some details. Need it by the first of the year would like it by october.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*nice*



StrotherArchery said:


> Left handed bows will be ready to ship at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


what about the hats? :teeth:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

StrotherArchery said:


> Left handed bows will be ready to ship at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


Why did ya have to give him that info, he's much more fun when he's grumpy....and being ignored because he's lefty makes him grumpy.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> Why did ya have to give him that info, he's much more fun when he's grumpy....and being ignored because he's lefty makes him grumpy.


you trying shooting left handed, you'd understand the anger and depression. I broke my right hand once and I've hated my left hand ever since.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

StrotherArchery said:


> Left handed bows will be ready to ship at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


Kevin, are you signing dealers up now? Sign me up and get me some bows asap... you want that in cash or what?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*Leftys*

Actually I'm with you, I'm left-handed, but when I got into this archery business several years ago I didn't have an avenue to sell my year-old left-handed bows (no internet classifieds), so 4 years ago I switched to right-handed. Talk about a confidence blower !! I got beat up on bad for about a year, but slowly came back. I can shoot either now, but still shoot a little better left-handed......been considering going back.....but I definitley feel your pain.....looks like Kevin is going to take care of you guys.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> what about the hats? :teeth:


and tees?


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

vhunter said:


> Why does everybody always pick on me.


I wonder why.......:set1_thinking:


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

StrotherArchery said:


> We will have a longer axle to axle bow out later this year for the target shooters and long draw folks.


THANK YOU!! I'll be on the list for that one.a little longer than the XLR and lose one inch of brace height.310 IBO would be enough for me!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Another avatar for whomever!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

TAT I think that one is the best yet. Will have to switch again.......


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

StrotherArchery said:


> Left handed bows will be ready to ship at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


I'm glad you like the new avatar whoever you are!:secret:


----------



## knife2sharp (Jul 1, 2004)

Is that logo going to be used as a silver medallion in the riser of the bows?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nice logo.

I can't wait to see the new lineup and the longer ATA bow. I do hope he makes it a 7" brace height though.

I want it for 3D and I have been shooting my XLR great, but would like a little more speed. hint/hint.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

StrotherArchery said:


> We will have a longer axle to axle bow out later this year for the target shooters and long draw folks.


Sweet.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

StrotherArchery said:


> Left handed bows will be ready to ship at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


Promise! I've heard this before but memory escapes me ..................:mg:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

KateStrother1 said:


> Bow A ( name to follow )
> 
> 31 1/2 " ATA
> 7 3/4 " BH
> ...


Make sure some leftys get produced...


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

pointndog said:


> TAT I think that one is the best yet. Will have to switch again.......


How's my man Pointndog doing ? Hadn't heard from you in awhile....this announcement has brought alot out of hiding !!!!:mg:


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

WOO HOO I'm going to be a Struthers Fan!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> How's my man Pointndog doing ? Hadn't heard from you in awhile....this announcement has brought alot out of hiding !!!!:mg:


Yep, it is great to see some of the originals come back! I'm glad you like the avatar Pointndog & it's good to hear from you!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Very cool logo and avatars!

Best of luck
DB


----------



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

*2009 Bow Info*

Hi Everyone!

Here are the names, and pricing for the 2009 line-up. 


All bows have a MSRP of $789.00

Bow A: Contest Name

Bow B: New name: Infinity

BowC: New name: SR-71

All bows come standard with patent pending Strother Cams.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Ninja*

Sr-71 *blackbird*


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

KateStrother1 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here are the names, and pricing for the 2009 line-up.
> 
> ...




Rob probably wet himself......


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Holy crap TAT will be jealous!


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Sigma


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

Logo looks real nice!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Rattler said:


> Holy crap TAT will be jealous!


LOL! No way bro! I'm happy for ya, but you couldn't help but call me up & rub it in! LOL!! Good talkin with you again!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Can't wait to see some pics ! I will be ordering a left !


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> How's my man Pointndog doing ? Hadn't heard from you in awhile....this announcement has brought alot out of hiding !!!!:mg:


Ready for me new Infinity...... Which one you getting Rattlin.............


----------



## eweese18 (Aug 24, 2008)

Guess I have to unload the Elite's and upgrade now!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*?*



pointndog said:


> Ready for me new Infinity...... Which one you getting Rattlin.............


 Man, I'll tell ya, after having every one of them (I even shot an Energy at Metropolis when people didn't even know who Elite was), my favorite bow is, was, and still the old E-Force !!! So I'm swaying toward the short one.....BUT

I am a speed freak too, so the SR-71 is lookin pretty cool. As soon I get my hand on a few samples...I'll let ya know. :zip:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*laughing !!*



Ringtail said:


> Rob probably wet himself......


Your right, he was burning up the phones last night....you'd think he'd actually won something !!! lol


----------



## Ich Bin (Apr 28, 2008)

Patent pending strother cams...

I think this means they will be two-track binaries that Kevin has the patent pending on. He might have filed another patent on a new cam but not likely.

The two-track binary is way too great of a design to abandon it all together.

One thing Kate:

It seems that your info is spread out through three threads and not put in all places. This makes it hard to find. I would recommend everything be put on your site, and try to keep things in one thread for info in the Manu section here on AT.

I would never have thought to look in the logo thread for pricing.

Good Luck

E


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Ich Bin said:


> Patent pending strother cams...
> 
> I think this means they will be two-track binaries that Kevin has the patent pending on. He might have filed another patent on a new cam but not likely.
> 
> ...


 GREAT, THE VOICE OF COMMON SENSE HAS FINALLY REARED HIS UGLY HEAD !!!!

lol I knew you'd show up eventually, how ya been Ich ? :cheers:


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Great, 1 sr-71 please... Are there any Dealers? a Waiting list to get on?Way to reserve one and Pay.?


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

One 70lb Infinity and one 80lb Infinity both in black please!


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

RamRock said:


> Great, 1 sr-71 please... Are there any Dealers? a Waiting list to get on?Way to reserve one and Pay.?


At least 3 I'm guessin.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

We are getting there!!!!!!!! IBO speeds????????? Its all a I need to know to make it complete!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

RNT said:


> We are getting there!!!!!!!! IBO speeds????????? Its all a I need to know to make it complete!!!!!!!!!


And Pics.


----------



## Oregonbwhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Will they be offered in the higher poundages (100#) like the GTO was?
I have the GTO at 100# pounds and it has become my favorite bow. I was extremely dissapointed that Elite didn't offer the GT-500 or the Z-28 at 100#. I know that you (Kevin) are as big of a fan of the heavy weight bows as I am so I am hoping they will be offered to the general public. 

Also where I live there is no archery dealer of any kind within about 100 miles one way from me, so will you allow people to buy direct from the factory like Elite used to?

I have bought all of your bows sight unseen and have never been dissapointed in the least bit and expect this bow to be no different.

OBH


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

vhunter said:


> And Pics.


.........ooops....yes and pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ich Bin (Apr 28, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> GREAT, THE VOICE OF COMMON SENSE HAS FINALLY REARED HIS UGLY HEAD !!!!
> 
> lol I knew you'd show up eventually, how ya been Ich ? :cheers:


Been Good Rattlinman. Common sense and trying to be helpful is taxing at times, however I feel I am up to it. As soon as the new site is up and we join the forum lets start a Scentlok thread right away for good old times...LOL

E


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Ich Bin said:


> Been Good Rattlinman. Common sense and trying to be helpful is taxing at times, however I feel I am up to it. As soon as the new site is up and we join the forum lets start a Scentlok thread right away for good old times...LOL
> 
> E


That and a lefty thread.


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

vhunter said:


> That and a lefty thread.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Ich Bin said:


> Been Good Rattlinman. Common sense and trying to be helpful is taxing at times, however I feel I am up to it. As soon as the new site is up and we join the forum lets start a Scentlok thread right away for good old times...LOL
> 
> E



Agreed, I feel a new forum coming on, but not to the "backwards" thread...he he heh eh :set1_rolf2:


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> Man, I'll tell ya, after having every one of them (I even shot an Energy at Metropolis when people didn't even know who Elite was), my favorite bow is, was, and still the old E-Force !!! So I'm swaying toward the short one.....BUT
> 
> I am a speed freak too, so the SR-71 is lookin pretty cool. As soon I get my hand on a few samples...I'll let ya know. :zip:


Well I think I wil end up going with the Infinity. But being vertically challenged I may opt for the short brace height for the speed.....

You're lucky you are going to be a little close where the demo's will so feel lucky..... I may have to come down that way to look them over.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

pointndog said:


> Well I think I wil end up going with the Infinity. But being vertically challenged I may opt for the short brace height for the speed.....
> 
> You're lucky you are going to be a little close where the demo's will so feel lucky..... I may have to come down that way to look them over.


The Dog!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

*Camo Patterns*

I may have missed the post but what are the options on the camo patterns?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

gkonduris said:


> I may have missed the post but what are the options on the camo patterns?


The colors have not been released yet, nor the speeds.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> The colors have not been released yet, nor the speeds.


Thanks Ray, thought I missed the post, been traveling lately.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Kate I hope your foot gets well soon with no complications.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

I would love for Greg to come back!


----------



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you Dave, I am now able to hobble on my heel so life is getting better everyday! As always I have my wonderful husband to take care of me, he has been doing a great job and makes sure I am taking my many pills on time and letting me be a big baby!


----------



## dkd1990 (Jun 28, 2007)

Is Lonnie moving out of Washington too? It'd be the family all back together.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I cant wait for pics!


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

dkd1990 said:


> Is Lonnie moving out of Washington too? It'd be the family all back together.


Who said anything about moving?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I get it ... too late but I get it ...You need to name the bow "P-51" ..... To go with the SR-71 ... I just remembered SR-71 was a plane ... P-51 Mustang ...


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> The colors have not been released yet, nor the speeds.



Watcha got in Predator ???:zip:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's another avy for anyone!


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Here's another avy for anyone!


those are cool man, but i still like the one I am using the best!


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

Great looking Logo.

How does it look on a hat and on t-shirts and so on?? (hint hint)


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

gkonduris said:


> Thanks Ray, thought I missed the post, been traveling lately.


Yes,
you travel more than Columbus. By the way, I know you will be one of the first with a SR-71, so let's meet up at the shop when you get it in!:set1_applaud:


----------



## mahenry25 (Jan 15, 2009)

StrotherArchery said:


> Left handed bows will be ready to ship at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


love this! I will be definately looking into these bows. probably even buy one. thanks for making the lefties come out with the righties. that was the reason i never bought a gt500 was because it was so hard to find one.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*What ever happen to having a long axle to axle bow ?*



vhunter said:


> No 38" ATA. Dang. Next year maybe. Looks like a NBA for me this year.


 At least I still got alot of 39+ ATA in my bow arsenal that are ready to go !:darkbeer:


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Longer A-A*

We will be introducing a longer A-A bow later in the year.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We will be introducing a longer A-A bow later in the year.


Man i can't wait.


----------



## XTFreak (Sep 1, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Yes,
> you travel more than Columbus. By the way, I know you will be one of the first with a SR-71, so let's meet up at the shop when you get it in!:set1_applaud:


So Ray will you be doing the apparel side of things?
I sure do hope so...
Bill


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

XTFreak said:


> So Ray will you be doing the apparel side of things?
> I sure do hope so...
> Bill


Me too,, Ray does some awesome work for sure.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah nice work man. One of these days i'll be ordering some shirts from ya.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Another avy!


----------



## three5x5s (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the Avatar TAT. 
Has anyone said if these cams will have mods??


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

wasn't that new speed bow called the Vanquish ? I can't wait to hear some true numbers from that beast,,,,


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

More!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Speed bow is the SR-71.

Vanquish is the hunting short ATA machine.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Another!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I got some hats embroidered today & have sent pics of them to Kate for final approval. The key to having a great embroidered logo is the digitizer who digitizes the logo into a file for the embroidery machine to read. Some folks will just have it auto digitized, but the auto digitizing software lacks alot of know how. I have a special person who does my digitizing & he goes in by hand & makes everything come out very clean. Yes, he costs me alot of $$$ to do it, but it is worth every penny. The Strother logo turned out killer! Here is a sneak peak!


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I got some hats embroidered today & have sent pics of them to Kate for final approval. The key to having a great embroidered logo is the digitizer who digitizes the logo into a file for the embroidery machine to read. Some folks will just have it auto digitized, but the auto digitizing software lacks alot of know how. I have a special person who does my digitizing & he goes in by hand & makes everything come out very clean. Yes, he costs me alot of $$$ to do it, but it is worth every penny. The Strother logo turned out killer! Here is a sneak peak!


you should be ashamed . . .


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

hat looks sweet, can we get a royal blue hat with a red "S" Strother logo in the center so its like superman colors.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

There will be no custom colors for the thread. It will have to stay as close to the original logo as possible.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Yes,
> you travel more than Columbus. By the way, I know you will be one of the first with a SR-71, so let's meet up at the shop when you get it in!:set1_applaud:


I'm tired of traveling, staying home until September then hunting season starts! Let me know when the SA hats become available, you can put me down for one.

Can't wait to get the SR-71!! Hope the bows are released soon.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

gkonduris said:


> I'm tired of traveling, staying home until September then hunting season starts! Let me know when the SA hats become available, you can put me down for one.
> 
> Can't wait to get the SR-71!! Hope the bows are released soon.


I cannot wait for you to get yours so that I can shoot it!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Man,
I'm really diggin my new hat!:RockOn: I'm still waiting on the boss to give me the go ahead before I can advertise them though.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I want one on blue flex fit. XL remember.

Make it, don't even ask me, and just send me a paypal bill!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Karbon said:


> I want one on blue flex fit. XL remember.
> 
> Make it, don't even ask me, and just send me a paypal bill!!!


You talkin about the blue one that is like the style of the loden color? The unstructured low profile type?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I have got the go ahead to start selling the Strothers gear. Here is a sneak peak of some of the hats & shirts that will be available. Thank you Kevin & Kate for your trust. I will be posting a thread shortly with details.
TAT



















These shirts will be screen printed. It will take 3 to 4 weeks, before they will be ready.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Looks nice.....*

No predator camo hats?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweet let me know when they are available, i want that flex fit mesh one with a little custom embroidery on it.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

How about higher profile hats for "bigger heads"????? LOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> How about higher profile hats for "bigger heads"????? LOLOL
> 
> TEXAS


The black/white mesh flexfit is mid profile, but it seems to be pretty tall.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I made this one for white or ash grey tees that can be purchased right away.
Small on front & big on back.










Here is an actual print on the back of a white tee.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> The black/white mesh flexfit is mid profile, but it seems to be pretty tall.


I'm not a mesh hat kind of guy but maybe you will have something else in the future.

TEXAS


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

sweet tat.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I'm not a mesh hat kind of guy but maybe you will have something else in the future.
> 
> TEXAS


Just tell me what you want & I will try to get something for you.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Just tell me what you want & I will try to get something for you.


Something like this with the Strother logo! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I already planned on looking into the predator hats!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I already planned on looking into the predator hats!


Thank you sir:darkbeer:

TEXAS


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I have got the go ahead to start selling the Strothers gear. Here is a sneak peak of some of the hats & shirts that will be available. Thank you Kevin & Kate for your trust. I will be posting a thread shortly with details.
> TAT


Nice!, you can put my name on at least one of these as soon as they are ready.


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

i am definately gettin the low prof unstructured flexfit, navy/stone colors


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Bump...*

BUMP...:darkbeer:


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

KateStrother1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to share our new logo with you! I hope you all love it as much as we do.
> View attachment 592315
> ...


Just a swing into left field but did either of you ever work around big trucks? Sterling perhaps? 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterling_Trucks :zip:

I like it though.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

What's your point?


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

I new that was coming. LOL

Nothing i was just curious, not trying to stirr the pot or anything. As a truck driver thats jsut what i thought of and was curious if kevin used to be driver or mechanic before he started making bows.

If my post is going to be problem someone delete it, i was jst curious.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Not a prob. I was just wondering what your point was since you did not clarify it in your first post.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I was never either one, have never seen that truck logo before.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Location*

Sorry if I missed reading this somewhere, but where is the Strother company going to be located / based out of? Will it be in Washington state like before?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Out West said:


> Sorry if I missed reading this somewhere, but where is the Strother company going to be located / based out of? Will it be in Washington state like before?


Rumor has it that it will be in Michigan

TEXAS


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

That's a good looking shirt Ray. Quality work as always.

Bump for a great guy to work with.


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice job on the shirts / hats Ray! 
Might have to start a new wardrobe soon, there may be a Infinity in my future.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Karbon said:


> I want one on blue flex fit. XL remember.
> 
> Make it, don't even ask me, and just send me a paypal bill!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm gonna have to get V set up with a TAT Strother cap. Never had any of my stuff I believe!


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

so are ya going to put the logo on a predator hat??


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Koontzy said:


> so are ya going to put the logo on a predator hat??


If there camo options for bows will be Predator then I probably will. If not, I probably won't. Alot will depend on the pricing of blank hats too.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

The flexfit with the mesh back has got it going on


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

No doubt that those are killer hats, but my all time favorite is still these babies!










Everyone has a preference low profile vs mid profile, structured vs unstructured, so by having both styles it should meet everyones needs, but either of these 2 flexfit hats are top quality as you well know!:RockOn:
TAT


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> No doubt that those are killer hats, but my all time favorite is still these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you mention it, I actually always hated low pro unstructured hats, didn't think they'd look good on my gigantic melon of a head, but I never even tried one. When you showed pics on EAF of those loden ones with the bright blue stitching I just had to get one, and they look and fit AWESOME!!! Even on my big melon head, lol. Rattler is right, the mid-mesh backs are sweet, but these ones are too!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

hartofthethumb said:


> Since you mention it, I actually always hated low pro unstructured hats, didn't think they'd look good on my gigantic melon of a head, but I never even tried one. When you showed pics on EAF of those loden ones with the bright blue stitching I just had to get one, and they look and fit AWESOME!!! Even on my big melon head, lol. Rattler is right, the mid-mesh backs are sweet, but these ones are too!


You are correct & that is why you had to buy one of each with the Strother logos! You gonna be stylin! I have sent the logo to the screen printer, so in a few weeks, I will have black & also charcoal tees ready to roll! This will be the first time I have used the charcoal color tees, but I believe it will look great with the logo colors!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Rattler said:


> The flexfit with the mesh back has got it going on


When ya gonna get one?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> When ya gonna get one?


prolly after I Pay the $$$$$ of doc bills and come up somehow with elk tag $$


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Rattler said:


> prolly after I Pay the $$$$$ of doc bills and come up somehow with elk tag $$



Haven't heard any updates lately
How is she doing Rob?


----------



## 72Beetle (Nov 10, 2008)

Tat nice to see you back at it.


----------



## 72Beetle (Nov 10, 2008)

Logo looks good.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Where have you been Yeti? Welcome to AT:darkbeer:

TEXAS


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

72Beetle said:


> Tat nice to see you back at it.


Hi Bro! I hope that Kevin designs a YETI sized bow for you!


----------



## 72Beetle (Nov 10, 2008)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Where have you been Yeti? Welcome to AT:darkbeer:
> 
> TEXAS



I have been hiding and watching, this has been most amusing.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

KateStrother1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to share our new logo with you! I hope you all love it as much as we do.
> View attachment 592315
> ...


 Great new look Kate but after all ya'll been through lately it should look more like this one....


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

NOt to forget you either Kate... check this one out!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

That would be cool to use, but that famous logo is copyrighted!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Buy some gear! Let's get the name out there!:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

The screen print logos will be shipping to me on Tuesday July 14 & should arrive within 7-10 days. They will be available on black & charcoal tees. Olive tees will also be available. The charcoal is more grey than black. I am also getting a new color sample to see how I like it called Ice Grey which might look good with the Strother logo.


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice looking tee's! I might have to add one to the TAT collection I have gotten from you.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

TAT,

I want mine


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Rattler said:


> TAT,
> 
> I want mine


I've been working on it. I will have to get approval from the boss before I can make it available though.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

I just ordered a bunch of stuff and can't wait to get it. Great work TAT!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I'm not a mesh hat kind of guy but maybe you will have something else in the future.
> 
> TEXAS


Get with the program Jeffrey!! We are in Texas and it is hot bro.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Got any camo hats that are mesh back???


I do, see my reply on the thread relating to Strother hats in asseccories!


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

TAT,

I know predator camo hats are hard to get..

so how about



a white hate with the logo in predator camo?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Koontzy said:


> TAT,
> 
> I know predator camo hats are hard to get..
> 
> ...


That would be harder to do than getting predator hats. I am going to become a predator dealer, so getting predator gear will not be an issue! It will just take some time to get it all together.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

The screenprint logos should arrive on Monday July 20th!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

For one of my friends!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> That would be harder to do than getting predator hats. I am going to become a predator dealer, so getting predator gear will not be an issue! It will just take some time to get it all together.


Very cool bro. SA hats in Predator will be nice.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Come on Stro team! Time to get some gear & get the word out!:rock-on:


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

I got my shirts and hat  Thanks TAT


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

2xR said:


> I got my shirts and hat  Thanks TAT


Thank you!


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't wait to get my stuff! Awesome job Ray!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

DOAGuide said:


> Can't wait to get my stuff! Awesome job Ray!


You should have it today. Let me know!


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Looking good Ray! Looks like you are going to get some more of my business soon! Nice work!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

jjbuilder said:


> Looking good Ray! Looks like you are going to get some more of my business soon! Nice work!


Thanks,
I have black, olive, ash grey, & charcoal tees too!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone else got any feedback on the Stro gear they have recieved?


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Anyone else got any feedback on the Stro gear they have recieved?


Every time I purchase from you I end up with a new favorite. I got the latest order yesterday and this olive tee is the cats meow! Loving the look of that "darn tattered hat" too.:shade:


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Strother household*

Loves theirs.

Thanks TAT.

Our children took ALL of it so we will need more.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

My hat is SWEET.
THe shirts are also fantastic.

Thanks TAT!!!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Got my lid on Sat...nice as always Ray!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks all. I always like to hear good news!


----------



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Love our Stuff Ray!*

We received our Caps and T Shirts, as always they are great! Thank you so much.  I have a special kind of sweatshirt from the GAP, if I send it to you could you put our logo on it for me? I takes a special type of sweatshirt to fit me "just right", and they seem to work the best. If you can, I'm off to the mall to buy one in every color. Thanks again Ray.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

KateStrother1 said:


> We received our Caps and T Shirts, as always they are great! Thank you so much.  I have a special kind of sweatshirt from the GAP, if I send it to you could you put our logo on it for me? I takes a special type of sweatshirt to fit me "just right", and they seem to work the best. If you can, I'm off to the mall to buy one in every color. Thanks again Ray.


For the love of GOD PLEASE dont ever meet my wife! I would be broke!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

KateStrother1 said:


> We received our Caps and T Shirts, as always they are great! Thank you so much.  I have a special kind of sweatshirt from the GAP, if I send it to you could you put our logo on it for me? I takes a special type of sweatshirt to fit me "just right", and they seem to work the best. If you can, I'm off to the mall to buy one in every color. Thanks again Ray.


You bet! Depending upon the material would determine if I could print on it or not. I can embroider on almost any type of material. There may also be the option of having some embroidered & some printed if both options are available.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We will be introducing a longer A-A bow later in the year.


:thumbs_up


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Rattler said:


> For the love of GOD PLEASE dont ever meet my wife! I would be broke!



Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

No Stro gear being sold!!!!:mg:


----------



## hoefj (Dec 10, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> For one of my friends!


did corey get a bunch of those? if he did i may need to get one from him...


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> No Stro gear being sold!!!!:mg:


Ray

Got my stuff and we love it. We will be ordering more. I think once the bows are actually in peoples hands you will be flooded with orders.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll be pimpin the hat at the largest hunting show in the world this weekend


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

The shirts for Corey look good Ray.


----------

